# Day Break Finale "What if it's Him" 3/2/07



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I was not impressed with the first couple episodes of this show, but it ended up being pretty good.

I like how it ended, and you could see they left it open for a second season, which will obviously never happen. I'm pretty sure Jarod would play a bigger rold in the second season, given that final scene.

Nice to see "Uncle Nick" get what was coming to him.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Damn, I want this on DVD now.

I loved the way he got to the next day.

They definitely left a few things open, particularly Colburn and Dominguez. 

I also liked that he "needed a change" from waking up at her place over 100 times in a row.


----------



## jamaica (May 24, 2001)

who the man at the end smilein ???


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

jamaica said:


> who the man at the end smilein ???


That's what I'm wondering.

Is there a "producers podcast" for this show like there is for Battlestar Gallactica?

D


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The only thing I can think of about the guy in the end was that he was Hop's guardian angel, who made the day repeat. He looks vaguely like a cleaned up bitey guy who also had the repeating day along with Hopper (or thought he did).


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

hey......you might have something there. I didn't even think of that, but there was something a little bit familiar about him and that thread wasn't wrapped up in the last show....hmmmmm


too bad we'll likely never know.


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> hey......you might have something there. I didn't even think of that, but there was something a little bit familiar about him and that thread wasn't wrapped up in the last show....hmmmmm
> 
> too bad we'll likely never know.


yes that was yes that was Jared Pryor, ,the guy who knew that the days were repeating. It does look like his reapearence in the last scene was a setup for season 2; I would love to see SciFi or sombody pick it up for next year.


----------



## stantonl (Jun 22, 2004)

Any chance of this coming to dvd ?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, it took me a second, but then I recognized him as Jarod. That is why I said "I'm pretty sure Jarod would play a bigger role in the second season, given that final scene."


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Man, thanks, I never would have figured out who that was. I sure don't like that producers (LOST is terrible about this!) think we are all going to remember every character from every episode, I don't have a memory like that and he was changed so much anyway. A suggestion if any are reading this, some real distinguishing mark like a big tatoo or a big Soupy Sales hat or something or a one armed man like they did back in a 1960'd TV show (can't recall name, see my memory thing is real!) or a guy in a wheelchair or SOMETHING so we will know who is who for a major plot point like that. Yes, I think it was a guardian angel thing too and he met Harper earlier so as to assure him he isn't crazy and might not try suicide, etc. as a way out.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Hey, want to know how they could have gotten DAYBREAK renewed? That lovely Asian girl, well, EVERY morning he relived she had to hunt for her clothes which she had tossed out the window or something while drunk the night before. We would see a different angle of her search EVERY single episode...... Yep, could have been a highly rated show. Also throw in flashbacks of them skinnydipping and other times she got mad at her wardrobe too..... and maybe a catfight between her and her sister where they rip off each others..... well, you get the idea.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

visionary said:


> Man, thanks, I never would have figured out who that was. I sure don't like that producers (LOST is terrible about this!) think we are all going to remember every character from every episode, I don't have a memory like that and he was changed so much anyway.


It was no problem for me, but then again, I know who Clayton Rohner is. When he showed up at the end, I thought to myself "People who don't recognize Clayton Rohner are going to be really confused..."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I loved the little touch at the end where Hopper saves the dish in the bathroom one final time.

This was a really well done series. It's a big shame how it was handled and how it was received. It was a fresh approach to a detective series, too. I guess I'm at least thankful we did get to see it all, even if it had to be via a really crappy web-based release.

I'd sure like to know who was giving them problems with music rights, too. I'd like to find a way to punish them for it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

This strikes me as a no-brainer for a DVD release, and if so I'm there (unless they go nuts and price it HBO-style).


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

That was a great series. Even if they hadn't wrapped it up I would have been satisfied that this was a quality show. 

+1 on another network like Sci-Fi picking it up. 

But I also wouldn't mind leaving it as it is and letting it be a very good program that just didn't make it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Jarod's story would make a nice DVD extra feature...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

See, I don't think they really explained how the day was repeating. I know they said it was all "a setup", but that really doesn't explain it.

Also, what happened to the IA guy after he got away?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> See, I don't think they really explained how the day was repeating. I know they said it was all "a setup", but that really doesn't explain it.
> 
> Also, what happened to the IA guy after he got away?


Find out in season 2!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Find out in season 2!


 

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> See, I don't think they really explained how the day was repeating. I know they said it was all "a setup", but that really doesn't explain it.


I don't think they were intending to explain what was causing the day to repeat.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I REALLY ended up liking this show. I watched the pilot episode and thought it was stupid having to do the same thing over and over again and thought it would get really old. But I really did like the whole series overall. I do wish it was given more of a chance as well.

I immediately recognized Jarod at the end. It may just be because I was waiting for the to explain what caused the Day Break effect, I kept expecting them to somehow go back to Jarod to get the explaination. Or maybe Jarod's mental condition just somehow allowed him to get stuck in Hopper's loop...I don't know. But I can see how they were leaving it open to a second season or something.

The only other thing left kinda unfinished for me was...what happened to Chad after he escaped. Other than that, this show did a good job of tying everything together in the end. I give props to the writers, producers and actors of the show for giving us 13 episodes of sweet Day Break goodness.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm glad they finished this online. Nice to see something with a conclusion, which was why I was excited when this series was promoted - the finite, planned 13 ep arc. I'm glad they didn't try and give some scientific explanation why the day was repeating. It would have been a let down. The one thing I wasn't clear on was what caused the days to stop repeating? Was it one choice he made, or just the cumulative effects of all the decisions he made and mysteries he solved?

Two remaining questions I can think of:
1. If Chad was the bad guy all along, why was he helping Hopper by leaving the murder book on his car seat and saving him from the sniper?
2. What was Hopper's sister's involvement such that she was going to kill Chad at the ATM?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Charlutz said:


> Two remaining questions I can think of:
> 1. If Chad was the bad guy all along, why was he helping Hopper by leaving the murder book on his car seat and saving him from the sniper?
> 2. What was Hopper's sister's involvement such that she was going to kill Chad at the ATM?


1. Chad was jealous about Hopper "stealing" Rita, but not enough to kill him. That's why he told Detweiler at the end that he wouldn't kill Hopper, and why he stopped the sniper. They were partners at one point. Remember, Chad didn't set-up Hopper for murder... that was already going to happen. He only had to play along to protect himself, and get back at Hopper. But killing Hopper wasn't part of the deal.

Chad didn't leave the murder book on the front seat for hopper. It was already there every day. He only told Hopper where it was after he was taken hostage, mostly because Chad didn't believe him.

2. IIRC, this happened when Hopper stole the murder book, and Chad got in trouble for losing it. They threatened Jennifer, and got her to kill Chad. But this was all before he resolved everything with his sister.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Looks like Day break is the next firefly!


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> The only thing I can think of about the guy in the end was that he was Hop's guardian angel, who made the day repeat. He looks vaguely like a cleaned up bitey guy who also had the repeating day along with Hopper (or thought he did).


Wow, I'm surprised how few people recognized Jarod. I realize that not everyone is going to recognize every minor character, but he was the focus of an entire episode (out of what? thirteen?) and showed up in bits of several others.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Exactly my point for you DUMB TV producers out there! Put a distinguishing mark on such a person, a tatoo on arm, a scar on face, maybe an odd clothing item like a purple hat, so he WOULD be recognized. How many brains does it take to think of that? Millions will then enjoy your show much better then.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

visionary said:


> Exactly my point for you DUMB TV producers out there! Put a distinguishing mark on such a person, a tatoo on arm, a scar on face, maybe an odd clothing item like a purple hat, so he WOULD be recognized. How many brains does it take to think of that? Millions will then enjoy your show much better then.


I figured he would be pretty well recognized because of the big beard. If I remember correctly, they made a big deal about his beard for some reason. Something about when he woke up he had a full beard or something. I can't remember. But it was the beard that made him recognizable. Even my husband remembered him and he didn't even watch the whole series.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> I figured he would be pretty well recognized because of the big beard. If I remember correctly, they made a big deal about his beard for some reason. Something about when he woke up he had a full beard or something. I can't remember. But it was the beard that made him recognizable. Even my husband remembered him and he didn't even watch the whole series.


He only had a goatee at the end.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> I figured he would be pretty well recognized because of the big beard. If I remember correctly, they made a big deal about his beard for some reason. Something about when he woke up he had a full beard or something. I can't remember. But it was the beard that made him recognizable. Even my husband remembered him and he didn't even watch the whole series.


When Brett asked him how long the day had been repeating, Jared indicated he was clean shaven the first day, but hadn't shaved since.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

What about the bad guy on the prison bus that got out of his handcuffs and had a gun? What that just another thing for season 2?

Overall, I liked it. Glad I got to see the ending even though it meant torrents and converting to DVD. I just don't understand why they would not finish airing the remaining episodes on tv if they already spent the money to produce them. There had to be some place to squeeze them in on the schedule.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> He only had a goatee at the end.


It's groomed in the last shot, but still looks like the same beard to me...only cleaner.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I'd never get that he is the same guy unless maybe both appeared in the same episode. He was supposed to be in the looney bin so why would I connect that to this clean businessman? When I saw it, I assumed he was one of the left over mobsters and was out for Hopper in the next season. I bet millions did same thing.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I didn't get that it was the same person when watching.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

He didn't go to the loony bin. Hopper did, however, straighten things out with the psychiatrist that was treating him. But I assume that since Jarod is now out of Hoppers loop, when he was able to get to tomorrow like Hopper did the day probably just went normal for him again so he just picked up his normal life. 

I'm not saying EVERYBODY should have automatically made a connection, but Jarod was in enough episodes (being the main featured character in one episode) that probably enough people realized it was the same guy.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> He didn't go to the loony bin. Hopper did, however, straighten things out with the psychiatrist that was treating him. But I assume that since Jarod is now out of Hoppers loop, when he was able to get to tomorrow like Hopper did the day probably just went normal for him again so he just picked up his normal life.
> 
> I'm not saying EVERYBODY should have automatically made a connection, but Jarod was in enough episodes (being the main featured character in one episode) that probably enough people realized it was the same guy.


Well, for me, it was all out of context. I wouldn't have expected to see the guy like that, and his look wasn't distinctive enough for me to recognize. His day ends, and he just gets totally back to normal overnight...looking all smug and official as if he is somehow in charge...it just doesn't make sense, and that's the unfortunate thing about the cancellation. I don't suppose we'll ever get the full story. Then again, maybe the writers will let us know. Maybe there will be more info on the DVDs when they come out.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been rather busy lately and I just got around to watching the last two episodes yesterday. They wouldn't download for me. I just got a fixed image screen. After several unsuccessful attempts at getting the last two episodes, I tried the pilot episode and got a message saying that the episode could not be shown because the commercials were unavailable, and please try another episode. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

hefe said:


> Well, for me, it was all out of context. I wouldn't have expected to see the guy like that, and his look wasn't distinctive enough for me to recognize. His day ends, and he just gets totally back to normal overnight...looking all smug and official as if he is somehow in charge...it just doesn't make sense, and that's the unfortunate thing about the cancellation. I don't suppose we'll ever get the full story. Then again, maybe the writers will let us know. Maybe there will be more info on the DVDs when they come out.


I know...I'm hoping they have really good comentaries on the DVD. It may be foolish of me to believe that if I show my support for the show in any way I can (watching online, buying the DVDs) that maybe they'll give it a second shot and give us a second season.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I didn't recognize Jarod either, but the lingering camera shot was so blatantly obvious that they were showing a significant character that I made the connection. I think the intent was that if you didn't recognize him, you should ask around, check the old eps, go on the net to figure out who he was. Many shows these days point you to alternate media or to do a little digging to get the full experience. Not a big deal to me.

Lots of setups for a season two with the inmate/killer escaping, chad escaping, etc. Too bad they won't have a chance, but you never know, there has been pretty good buzz on the net about the show. If the dvd sales do well a la Firefly, maybe another 13 eps gets a shot.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

You know I just thought, maybe for ABC it was bad rating, but suppose the (awful) CW picked it up, or even worse (if its possible) MyNetworkTV. They might love that many viewers. So I suppose another season might happen? I also wonder why ABC didn't run it on some cable channel thay own, those ratings there would be seen as quite good.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

What I don't get is how the second season would have played out. Would there be repeating days again? With Hopper or someone else?

Or would it be like Prison Break, where the story doesn't actually revolve around breaking out of a prison anymore?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't watch the last 3-4 eps and I'm sure I never will

Anyone have a good webpage with a synopsis of what happened in each episode?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> I didn't watch the last 3-4 eps and I'm sure I never will
> 
> Anyone have a good webpage with a synopsis of what happened in each episode?


If you're that interested, watch the episodes.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Yes, it could be this guardian Angel would use Hopper (a police guy with access to stuff) to reveal other crimes and so on, not a bad plot idea. Touched by an Angel ran for a long time, and this would add violence and hopefully plenty of nudity opportunities. I will volunteer for any shower scenes with the Asian girl. You need comedy relief in any show, I'd just make it more enjoyable.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

dswallow said:


> If you're that interested, watch the episodes.


I'm about 5 minutes worth of reading interested


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> What I don't get is how the second season would have played out. Would there be repeating days again? With Hopper or someone else?
> 
> Or would it be like Prison Break, where the story doesn't actually revolve around breaking out of a prison anymore?


I think the writers would intend a second season to revolve somehow around Jarod. Maybe each season a different person would relive the same day and we find out that Jarod can somehow have the power to do that...maybe it's that brain tumor of his that causes it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Maybe it all happened in Jarod's head.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I'm about 5 minutes worth of reading interested


www.tv.com should have them, but I can't get there now for some reason.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

OK guys, I know I'm late to the party, but these are my thoughts...

Just finished watching the entire series. WOW, what a huge, deep conspiracy.

Somewhat felt let down by the finale--almost felt it should've been two hours. I think I would've liked to have seen a bigger show-down between Brett and someone else other than his uncle.

Still a little confused about Jared at the end...and actually was curious as to why he didn't show up at all after Hopper dropped him off at the guy's house who did Jared's surgery. I still can't quite understand what Jared, clean cut and in a suit, represents.

Loved, though, seeing Hopper taking Rita to Vegas and then Mexico...over and over again, to just try and get away from it all. Can't say I wouldn't have attempted the same thing, especially after failing to foil the repeating cycle. Nice to see him bet on the Dodgers game.

Very well written show. I can't imagine how much hard work must have went into it--everything from crafting the conspiracy to how Hopper approaches each day, etc. Incredible well writen and crafted. Loved how things that happened in ep 1 played a role later on. Was shocked that Margo was involved. This was a very well thought out and planned show, from start to finish. It is everything that "24" should be, as far as writing/story goes.

Lastly, I suppose I can see why some would want a conclusion/reason why the day was repeating. For me, I never cared actually. Ever. I guess it's just one of "those things." I like how you can personally take away different things. For me, it reminded me of my lucid dreams. Sometimes in dreams, I am aware that I am actually dreaming. So I will say and do things knowing, truly, that it won't matter in the long run. This whole situation isn't "real." I've even tried convincing people of the fact that they are, in a sense, alive only in this dream. And of course, like Hopper, people look at you crazy.

I'm not saying at all this was a dream. I think it was just one of those things that happens and obviously a vehicle to drive a very interesting concept and plot. But I like how each viewer can take something different away from the concept of the show.

Lastly, a question to you all...on the last episode, there is a re-cap of what happened in the episode prior. At the very end of the re-cap, Hopper states something like, "And today is the day I end it." And then there is a very quick shot of Spivak pointing a gun at Hopper inside of what appeared to be a subway station...? Thats what it looked like very briefly. Oddly enough, in the episode it's re-capping, this scene/shot never occured. So was this a scene that was cut from the previous episode? Was this a shot/scene from an older episode? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

PacMan3000 said:


> Lastly, a question to you all...on the last episode, there is a re-cap of what happened in the episode prior. At the very end of the re-cap, Hopper states something like, "And today is the day I end it." And then there is a very quick shot of Spivak pointing a gun at Hopper inside of what appeared to be a subway station...? Thats what it looked like very briefly. Oddly enough, in the episode it's re-capping, this scene/shot never occured. So was this a scene that was cut from the previous episode? Was this a shot/scene from an older episode? Or am I missing something?


There was an episode where Hopper was running from the cops, and hid underneath the subway tracks. He thought he got away with it, but Spivack was there waiting for him. I don't remember which episode it was.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

I too, just finished watching the show. I had problems trying to watch it last week, it would start playing but then go into a message: Advertisements are not currently available, please come back later (or something along those lines). Which made me wonder: I am not here to watch the ads, show the dumb series! 

First of all, I am thrilled to actually see something that cames to an end! In the last few years I have been watching: Sopranos, Jericho, Lost, Invasion, Heros and The Nine. I really enjoyed this show and I liked the ending! Yes, they left something for the second season, but I was satisfied. 

BTW, I do not know the actor who played Jared, but I immediately recognized him. Of course, I have seen his episode only 2 weeks earlier. I may not have recognized him if it was 8-10 weeks later.

I never cared to learn about the mechanism of the Groundhog Day scenario (neither in the original movie, nor in the Daybreak), it is a made-up phenomenon, end of story! I guess you just have to learn to suspend the disbelieve, as is the case with much of science fiction.

But this show didnt work for some people, my wife and her friends, who typically share my taste for shows, didnt like it at all. So it wasnt a surprise to me when I heard about series cancellation. I just want to thank ABC for airing these episodes on line! Yes, it sucked that they canceled it in the first place, but it could have been the last time that I saw it


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

last evening the commercials became available, and I was able to watch the last two episodes. It seems that a lot of the conspiracy was answered, and the conspirators were dealt with , but Rita's ex, the defense lawyer, and the crazy murderer got away. 

That would leave things open for the future, if there had been a future for this show. I fear this was too good for American network television. It was limited to twelve hours, with tight writing and very competent acting. Who thought that this would play? If the DVDs become available, I will get them without hesitation.

Who knew you could get bored with a Mexican beach? I suppose after enough iterations, you would remember every wave that hits the beach. The monotony would eventually get to anyone. He just HAD to be on the case.

In the last episode, he didn't even have a scar where the bullet had hit him in the first episode. Mistake?


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally saw the last episode. This was good series. I even enjoyed some of the ads and playing the "EASY" games. Hope there is a season two picked up by someone. It took me about 15 seconds to figure out the guy at the end. Reminds me a bit of the first season finale of the Forty-four hundred.

Spread the word. Tell your friends to go to www.abc.com and watch DAY BREAK!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Day Break was a good, well written, well acted show. It's a shame not enough people watched it. I totally expected them to reveal the Groundhog Day mechanism but I'm not disappointed that they didn't. I can accept it being a part of the show's reality the same way I accept it that Jack Bauer singlehandedly saves America every year. My theory was that he'd been critically wounded and was drifting in and out of consciousness each "day" and trying to fit the pieces of the puzzle together while he was temporarily lucid. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Solver said:


> Spread the word. Tell your friends to go to www.abc.com and watch DAY BREAK!


I have tried, but without much luck. It seems nearly impossible to get people to watch 10+ hours of a show that has already been canceled


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

One thing I didn't get... Towards the end of the series, Rita's behavior is totally different when they wake up in the morning as she gets implicated/involved in the plot. Shouldn't her behavior been the same as every other previous "day" unless Hopper asks her spcific questions?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

In 1.4 "What if he can Change the Day" it was demonstrated that Hopper's actions can have some sort of influence on other people that lasts through a reset. Remember Andrea's problems with her boyfriend getting high and violent. Hopper talked him down after he took Andrea hostage. The very next day, Andrea called him saying she was taking her boyfriend to rehab.


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

if anyone hears that this show gets picked up by someone else, please report here.

otherwise i might never know. thxs.!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Considering that Taye Diggs is cast as in Grey's Anatomy spinoff "Private Practice," it looks pretty dead.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm downloading the torrents for up to Episode 13 "Cliffhanger".
My question is, how many actual episodes of Day Break were there? Is #13 the finale?


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

getreal said:


> I'm downloading the torrents for up to Episode 13 "Cliffhanger".
> My question is, how many actual episodes of Day Break were there? Is #13 the finale?


13 is the total. Enjoy!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

13 if you count the two-hour premire as two episodes. If you're counting them as one, it's 12 episodes I think.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

getreal said:


> I'm downloading the torrents for up to Episode 13 "Cliffhanger".
> My question is, how many actual episodes of Day Break were there? Is #13 the finale?


Where is the word "Cliffhanger" coming from here? That is not the episode title.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

slocko said:


> if anyone hears that this show gets picked up by someone else, please report here.


As far as I remember it was only ever intended to be a "13 and done" series; like a miniseries in between Lost partial seasons.

I suppose if it had been very successful they might have created another one... but obviously that is not to be.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> Where is the word "Cliffhanger" coming from here? That is not the episode title.


I saw it on the file name and assumed it was part of the title.

_e.g., Day.Break.S01E11.WEBRIP.DivX-*GARJA*.avi
Day.Break.S01E12.WEBRIP.DivX-*RiTA*.avi
Day.Break.S01E13.WEBRIP.DivX-*CLiFFHaNGeR*.avi_

Then again, it might have been added by whomever recorded the episodes in the first place.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> ...
> Who knew you could get bored with a Mexican beach? I suppose after enough iterations, you would remember every wave that hits the beach. The monotony would eventually get to anyone. He just HAD to be on the case.
> ...


That was one thing I felt let down on... I thought for sure they would do a quick riff of a few days of him playing with the whole groundhog day thing.

Something like Stargate SG-1 did when Teal'C and O'Neil were caught in similar circumstances (still love the idea of using the stargate for a driving range!).


----------



## digitalgolden (Feb 12, 2012)

dnemec123 said:


> That's what I'm wondering.
> 
> Is there a "producers podcast" for this show like there is for Battlestar Gallactica?
> 
> D


who is the men at end of the last episode??? i'm telling you who is that men: HE is your mother!!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

digitalgolden said:


> who is the men at end of the last episode??? i'm telling you who is that men: HE is your mother!!!


Wow... Holy thread bump, Batman! Talk about reliving the past.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Heh.. this has been in my netflix queue for a long time.. I *will* get to it eventually.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I recommend you eventually "get to it". It's worth it... um, if for noting else, watching Moon Bloodgood.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

danterner said:


> Wow... Holy thread bump, Batman! Talk about reliving the past.


Well, any show where every episode starts with Moon Bloodgood in her underwear is worth remembering.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have to laugh at an active episode thread that's about to hit its fifth birthday...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

digitalgolden said:


> who is the men at end of the last episode??? i'm telling you who is that men: HE is your mother!!!


Hmmmmmmm...Digitalgolden might be on to something! Looks like we can put this 5 year mystery to bed!

Thanks Digitalgolden!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

In southern California, they never showsd the whole series. I don't know if they showed them all in other places. I was caught so thoroughly, and was so mad when they did not show the way it turned out, that I purchased the DVDs as soon as they were available. Very good mini-series.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> In southern California, they never showsd the whole series. I don't know if they showed them all in other places. I was caught so thoroughly, and was so mad when they did not show the way it turned out, that I purchased the DVDs as soon as they were available. Very good mini-series.


I had to watch the last couple of episodes on-line as abc.com if I remember correctly.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have to laugh at an active episode thread that's about to hit its fifth birthday...


Though I can't think of examples at the moment, a few days ago I was thinking of a bunch of "recent cancelled shows".. and some were like 2005/2006/2007... In other words, not really recent in terms of TV. Though some of the earlier ones _seemed_ newer (maybe I missed them more). I think some were ones I hadn't deleted SPs for, and one was the previous show that the ditzy father on Modern Family was on (and I really disliked him on that show -- I probably criticized him in threads here).


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

CraigK said:


> I had to watch the last couple of episodes on-line as abc.com if I remember correctly.


Yes, shortly after it was cancelled, ABC put the whole series up on there website. I remember sitting at my desk watching them.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have to laugh at an active episode thread that's about to hit its fifth birthday...


Should I bring up Defying Gravity then? Another show that didn't get all the episodes aired, and that I liked, and that I bought the DVD set of just to complete it.


----------

